# Best place to buy AK?



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, i'm in the market for an AK since i've recently and shot one and FELL IN LOVE WITH IT.

So, I guess since the recent political tides have changed, people have bought up these things up like hotcakes.

So do you guys know of any place to pick up a (new or used) AK for less than $500?


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Africa

They sell them in the markets for under 40 dollars.

:mrgreen:

If you havent had your shots you can go here:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/923526995/Guns/Rifles/AK-47-Rifles/Full-Stock/Romanian_SAR_1_AK_47.htm

and purchase a Romanian Ak-47.


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

That sounds like a good deal..........


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I see time all the time in smaller shops and pawn shops. I got one of mine at a gun show..He was a FFL dealer. look around..you'll find one.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Bishop746 said:


> Africa
> 
> They sell them in the markets for under 40 dollars.


If this is true, I'm leaving tomorrow.

I'm sure glad I got mine when I did... Paid 350 for a new one a couple months ago, and the cheapest I have seen for the same thing recently is 600.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

My local gun shop had one on the rack tonight for $300. I don't know who made it though.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Find someone going to Iraq, They were cheap and a dime a dozen when I was there.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Is it for sale again? I am sure the price has gone up since we purchased it from Russia...


----------



## meatman (Sep 24, 2008)

I picked up a AK 74 this past week ammo is dirt cheap

Check out Atlantic Firearms and stay away from Century Arms builds


----------

